# Speech at age 7



## hellohefalump

Is it normal for a child (7) to be different at school than at home? My son has been given an 8 (1 being good, 10 being bad) for his speech at school but at home we think he's more 4-5?

He has a bit of a stutter and has trouble getting his words out... i.e. He will repeat the same word a few times before managing to 'spit it out'...

He's got a bit of a lisp too but that could be because he's lost a lot of teeth recently including his two front ones.

I guess we are used to it and we are patient with him when he can't get his words out? 

He's also very behind with his reading and writing but good with maths. 

Also what happens next? He's redoing his phonics test this year because he failed it last year and he's got his SATs coming up and I'm worried he won't be able to read the question!


----------



## hellohefalump

We've had a date now. He is being assessed on 13th june.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi! I hope you get some answers at his upcoming appt. 

We have a 7 year old and a 2 year old, and they both see speech therapists because they wear hearing aids. (The 7 year old actually just tested out of speech, and as for the 2 year old, we are just doing it as kind of a precaution to make sure he stays developmentally on track.) 

But, what I've learned through all that is there is SUCH a wide variety of "normal" speech. Of course there is a minimum developmental standard he should be meeting, but within that standard, there is such variation. Don't get overly stressed about it--at 7 years old, a lot of issues might still self correct. But, you're doing a great job of being proactive. If there is an issue, it will be identified and he will get help. Best of luck for his upcoming appointment!! : )


----------



## hellohefalump

Thanks so much for replying! 
He doesn't have hearing issues. We got him tested. My daughter had hearing problems and once she got grommets her speech suddenly got better. 

Our assessment is tommorow morning, I'll let you know how it went &#55357;&#56396;

In the last few weeks he's started reading a bit better... he's reading sign posts when we're out and about!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That's great you're seeing some improvement!! : ) FXd for a smooth and informative assessment!


----------



## hellohefalump

He's been referred to a poediotritoon sorry I can't spell that! He's also going to go to some group therapy sessions in the summer. The lady thinks he has developmental delays.


----------



## mummy2_1

Didnt want to read and not comment. My son is four he has speech and language since he was 2, recently it became clear his hearing was impaired when developing as a toddler, but is strong and clear completely now. He needs to re learn sounds. Some days especially when he is tired he gets lazy prenounciating. But we are hopeful. 

At home we can usually translate unconsciously our own children. So for your sons initial speech score being different to what you would score at home could be you understand him better then a professional. 
I hope the help you receive correctly supports your son. God luck


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I hope the group therapy helps!! I'm sure developmental delay wasn't what you were hoping to hear--but it is good to have a starting point to be able to narrow down the scope and address the issue. Early intervention is great, no matter what he's facing!


----------

